
New York police department needs to replace 36,000 Windows Phones - aleem
http://nypost.com/2017/08/28/nypd-needs-to-replace-36k-useless-smartphones/
======
grawlinson
>Microsoft based.

Which purchasing manager thought this was a good idea? They've gone through
how many incompatible mobile-OS iterations now?

~~~
tooltalk
Well, their job is to piss away someone else's money in most inefficient and
costly way possible. I used to work for a small gov't agency in NYC just as
bureaucratic and incompetent.

